# Plant help



## Banks757 (Nov 15, 2012)

Can anybody tell me what this black Fuz is around my plant? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

Looks like some type of algae...

:: Ways to Avoid Algae ::

1. Lights should be on at a MAXIMUM of 10 hours. Closer to 8 is ideal, but we all like to sit around and watch our tanks for hours and hours...

2. 25% monthly water changes may or may not be enough. Bi-monthly or even weekly water changes can help.(I do weekly 50% waterchanges)

3. Take it easy on fertilizer. Putting "extra" in doesn't necessarily make your plants grow faster


----------



## Banks757 (Nov 15, 2012)

Fuzz said:


> Looks like some type of algae...
> 
> :: Ways to Avoid Algae ::
> 
> ...


Okay, I usually keep it on for about 4-5 hours. But now, I'll start keeping the light for 8. One more question, i split part of the plant and plant it in another location will it grow?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Looks like black beard algae. Search the old threads for bba.


----------



## Banks757 (Nov 15, 2012)

emc7 said:


> Looks like black beard algae. Search the old threads for bba.


Okay, I'll check the old threads. Thanks for the advice.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

